# List of Unlisted Property Trusts?



## investorpaul (6 August 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to find a list or quick reference of unlisted property trusts within Australia? 

I have tried Google but a definitive and up to date list is proving hard to find.

Thanks in advance

Edit: I just realise I posted this in the wrong forum can a mod please move thanks


----------



## Bushman (6 August 2009)

investorpaul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to find a list or quick reference of unlisted property trusts within Australia?
> 
> ...




Have a look at www.adpia.com.au or the Morningstar web-site.


----------



## kincella (6 August 2009)

why would you choose unlisted trusts, versus listed trusts ?
had a friend in one of those, put up 100k, went well for about 7 years, reasonable income returned, then the major tenant was leaving, the building needed major refurbishment, then they sold, friend lost 50%...
oh and you can only sell if other members are willing to buy your share..its not an open market
it was all badly managed, like most of them are, you pay high fees for management
but if someone can show me any that have proved different...
better off in a listed vehicle...sell out if not happy, or buy more if you choose


----------



## investorpaul (6 August 2009)

kincella said:


> why would you choose unlisted trusts, versus listed trusts ?
> had a friend in one of those, put up 100k, went well for about 7 years, reasonable income returned, then the major tenant was leaving, the building needed major refurbishment, then they sold, friend lost 50%...
> oh and you can only sell if other members are willing to buy your share..its not an open market
> it was all badly managed, like most of them are, you pay high fees for management
> ...




Im not interested in investing personally.

I work for a property development company and we are identifying companies and trusts which may be under a bit of financial pressure and therefore have to offload assets at a discount.

Specifically we are looking for trusts/companies with land available for subdivision in the North and North West areas of Sydney


----------



## Bushman (6 August 2009)

kincella said:


> better off in a listed vehicle...sell out if not happy, or buy more if you choose




The XJO delivered a return of -47% for FY09. Also how can you say that the A-REITs of 2000-2007 were property investments? 

However, the rent collectors that are left are probably good value now after June 2009 vals.


----------

